# Phragmipedium dallessandroï



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2016)

Getting to big to fit my back ground...


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow!!!


----------



## eteson (Mar 26, 2016)

Awesome plant!


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Trimorph (Mar 26, 2016)

Great blooming!


----------



## Denver (Mar 26, 2016)

holy crap batman! how long has that been in bloom?!?


----------



## Silvan (Mar 26, 2016)

wow! Even the bracts are decorative.
:clap:


----------



## eaborne (Mar 26, 2016)

Outstanding! Great growing!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 26, 2016)

Stunning! Do you know the parentage?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2016)

:drool:


----------



## Hien (Mar 26, 2016)

I really love this species .
If you have this plant for a long time , how did you grow it ?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 26, 2016)

Silvan said:


> wow! Even the bracts are decorative.
> :clap:



Truly! The flowers are gorgeous but would make a rather meager and much less pleasing display without the bracts. The long term good care of this plant is obvious.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> Stunning! Do you know the parentage?


Verified x self


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2016)

Hien said:


> I really love this species .
> If you have this plant for a long time , how did you grow it ?


Nothing special! Usual bark mix, feet wet, and intermidiate temperature.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow!!!! Impressive plant


----------



## Hien (Mar 26, 2016)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Verified x self


is it "verified"x self (do you know where is it from? breeder?source?)
or
is it "verified" x sib (these are from Piping Rock Orchids)


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2016)

Hien said:


> is it "verified"x self (do you know where is it from? breeder?source?)
> or
> is it "verified" x sib (these are from Piping Rock Orchids)



Sorry yes! X sib from Piping Rock!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2016)

Double WOW!


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2016)

I think I've over-dosed on beautiful Phrag flowers.

WOW!


----------



## blondie (Mar 27, 2016)

Very nice lots of flowers great amount of flowers


----------



## trdyl (Mar 27, 2016)

So lovely!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 27, 2016)

Love the colour.

An amazingly vigorous plant.

Can you share any information on your feeding/fertilization program?

E.g. What you use, rates of application, etc...


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 27, 2016)

That truly is amazing!


----------

